# Recycling to a different level



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

This man gives a new life to trash and our fellow men.

MSN Entertainment -


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

But once a homeless home is made, where do they put them? I would think not too many places would want them on the sidewalks, or so on. Sounds like something politicians would come up with. Hey, we have solved your housing problem, but no, you can't put it there, put it somewhere else.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

*Tea Party Time*



JOAT said:


> Sounds like something politicians would come up with. Hey, we have solved your housing problem, but no, you can't put it there, put it somewhere else.


And they would tax it with a requirement for a special license.
Oh and charge you for a permit to move it.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If one of the homeless should be injured by use of the home somehow, guess who the ACLU will be coming after. Will they pass the city inspection codes, that is, if you have a permit to build/place the home? etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Why do we let politicians rule everything. We vote for them to do what is best for the people not for taxes and red tape and all the B S that many or most of them end up creating.
Why can't we simply help the needy ??? without worrying about the bureaucracy !


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

All politicians care about is re-election. They couldn't care less about "the common man". The only answer is to boot enough of them out of office to let them know we are tired of their self serving attitudes and get back to doing what they were elected to do in the first place; SERVE THE PEOPLE!
But, alas, I fear the voters are too filled with the political correctness "kool aid" to do any thing but re-elect the same idiots over and over.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys from what I've noticed our governments seem to have this wonderful humanitarian concept , but unfortunately we DON'T HELP OUR OWN , just other countries


----------



## sunrunner (Apr 17, 2014)

There are other organizations such as Habitat for Humanity that can use spare lumber if anyone has any rather than putting into the dumpster. I've gotten into milling my own boards and sometimes I just get an overflow of material that I can't store. You'd be surprised how you can make someones day by donating a bunch of 2x4's for charity construction.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

The reason we let politicians run the roost is simple, people don't understand we/they are the government and those so called politicians just OUR representatives.

On that, take a bit of time out and look up "agent and principal." When you do, do it with an understanding we are the principal.

Nowhere would a successful business tolerate, from their agents, the garbage we do from ours.

We all need to keep in mind this solid truth: We, the people, may do any act not proscribed by law, which is in stark contrast with government, which may ONLY do what is prescribed.

[this is as close as I could get to pressing the "like" button for some of the comments]


----------

